
Is massively collaborative mathematics possible? - prakash
http://gowers.wordpress.com/2009/01/27/is-massively-collaborative-mathematics-possible/
======
MaysonL
Yes! See
[http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v461/n7266/full/461879a...](http://www.nature.com/nature/journal/v461/n7266/full/461879a.html)

------
pgbovine
there seems to be an opportunity for designing a new kind of forum to
facilitate this sort of collaborative work. perhaps the traditional threaded
model of forums like HN, phpbb, and others isn't optimal for this sort of
collaboration.

------
geekles
Perhaps the Wave protocol could be adapted to this sort of purpose. It seems
designed for it, really.

~~~
SandB0x
There's already a LaTeX bot called watexy.

------
anc2020
This seems quite similar to the question "Is open source software viable?"

~~~
roundsquare
Except that in open source software there are well known ways for splitting up
work. In mathematics... thats not really the case (or at least, not to the
same degree).

------
asciilifeform
Is massively collaborative pregnancy possible?

